# Maroon vs Ruby Red Pigment



## Tessigrl (Oct 12, 2005)

Are these 2 colors similar? I paid for Ruby Red pigment, but I think I got Maroon instead...


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 12, 2005)

They are not the same at all!  Here's a swatch, Ruby Red is on the left, and Maroon is on the right:


----------



## martygreene (Oct 13, 2005)

Ruby Red is not eye-safe, Maroon is. 

Maroon is also discontinued.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow if you got a jar of Maroon I'm jealous! But, like the other girls said, it's a much deeper color. Ruby Red looks well.... like a ruby!


----------



## martygreene (Oct 13, 2005)

also, check out the swatches on the precautions forum, they will help you determine which color it is based on how it looks in the jar.


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, I got the ruby red and not the maroon. Thanks everyone...


----------



## anuy (Oct 22, 2005)

is ruby red pinky? or is it more of a red?


----------

